# Firmware für Router



## MrUnknow (2. Dezember 2003)

Wo bekomme ich Firmeware für meinen Router her?
Mein Router ist der TYPHOON FIREWALL DSL ROUTER !
Alle Daten:



(Art. Nr. 51404 - TYPHOON FIREWALL DSL ROUTER) 


 Features 
Internet Access Sharing 
1 port 10/100 Mbps N-Way Fast Ethernet for WAN (Internet connection) 
4 ports 10/100Mbps N-Way Fast Ethernet Switch for LAN 
Integrated Firewall 

 Specifications 
1 port 10/100 Mbps N-Way Fast Ethernet for WAN (Internet connection) 
4 ports 10/100Mbps N-Way Fast Ethernet Switch for LAN 
Supports VPN (PPTP and L2TP pass through) 
Supports PPPoE and Auto-reconnect/disconnect 
Supports Internet applications such as Web, ICQ, FTP, Telnet, E-Mail, News, NetMeeting, Net2Phone, 
PCAnyWhere, mIRC, CuSeeME, AoE, …etc 
Natural firewall keeps hackers out 
Supports DoS (Denial of Service) hacker pattern detection and Event Log
DHCP server allocates up to 253 client IP addresses 
DHCP client to get global IP address automatically
*Supports DHCP Static IP up to 10 sets.
*Supports Virtual server up to 20 sets. 
Policy based Packet Filters/Access Control and Time Schedule Control 
Web-based user interface for Local/Remote Configuration and Management 
Flash memory for firmware upgrade 
Virtual DMZ Host Supported 
Blocks WAN request and Remote "Ping" request 
System Configuration can be saved and loaded 
Support Network Time (SNTP) 
System Log up to 64 items 
Supports IP Filters up to 6 sets 
Supports MAC Filters up to 32 sets 
Supports Filter Scheduling 
Support Windows 98 / 98SE / ME / 2000 / XP 

 System requirements 
Intel® Pentium® II or above 
16 Meg of system RAM or more 
Microsoft® Windows 98 / SE / ME / 2000 / XP 
CD-ROM drive for user's manual 
DSL Broadband subscription 
For LAN connections - 10/100Mps RJ45 connections from LAN PCs 
220V power supply 

PLZ Help!


----------



## Sinac (2. Dezember 2003)

Da du bestimmt schonauf der Homepage von Typhoon geschaut hast und es da ja offensichtlich keine gibt wird dafür wohl noch keine neue Firmware verfügbar sein?!


----------



## MrUnknow (2. Dezember 2003)

Mist!
Was passiert, wenn ich eine andere Firmeware druff mache 
Der Router ist voll Abspackt! Kauft den euch ja net! ^^


----------



## Tim C. (2. Dezember 2003)

Wenn es keine Firmware für den Router gibt, dann sollte man auch keine von anderen installieren. Führt ihm zweifelsfall dazu, dass gar nichts mehr geht.

Typhoon Router ... kauft nen Router von nem zweitklassigen Tastatur/Maus-Hersteller und wundert sich, wenn er Probleme hat


----------



## MrUnknow (2. Dezember 2003)

Toll ich kannte die Marke net und ich hatte kein Geld was ich im mom imma noch net hab und da war es das billigste


----------

